# correcting legs



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

I noticed my wether has a slight bow in one of his hind legs... I know its said you cant correct structural issues but I have read that you can trim a goats hooves in a certain way to correct a splay footed goat. Does anyone know of a way I could use this same concept to fix his hind leg? It's almost like when he walks he's twisting in on his legs when he pushes off...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think that is something that can be fixed with hoof trims. That's usually something genetic. You could probably make the way he walks less noticeable with the way you trim his hair. I know several Boer people who do that to cover up other faults. If he's a market wether, then the judge isn't going to worry as much about conformation anyway. They will look at the thickness of bone. Their main focus should be on the meatiness of the goat.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Depends on what is causing it. Certain mineral imbalances can cause some weird leg issues, I know, been there done that. Pictures would help.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeahh I just worry because we have a history of dumb judges at our county shows who look at pointless things for meat goats... and lovinglife thats odd...how do I know if it's mineral imbalance and how could I fix that? I will get pictures up asap


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are some pics if more are needed I can get some. I know he needs to be trimmed bad because I just got him and haven't had the chance and I wanted opinions on corrective trimming.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We had the same problem with all of out baby goats the beginning of this year. 

First we used cheap powdered jello packets sprinkled over their food (half a packet twice a day.. So a packet a day) which helped! The gelatin in the jello helped strenthen their legs, but not fully just a bit. 

Then we gave our goats vitamin shots everyday and it helped the most. (I think ours have vitamin E defficiency.. I dont really remember)

After a while the goats kind of grew out of it but not 100% just like 80%, enough where you don't notice it now unless you look hard enough.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

a good trimming will help, look up bent leg and see if he looks anything like that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

A good trim could fix that. Look up how to trim for bowleg, or cowhocked legs. Cowhocked is the reverse of what you have, but I remember finding an online guide to correct them both in the same article.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give Bo-se and vit A&D shot. US.
If it is deficiency it will help.

Does the goat have access to free choice, loose salt and minerals?

I agree with the trimming as well.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

His toe is way too long. Get them trimmed flat and square. They shouldn't have any angle when the goat stands like a horse would.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have three angoras that all came like that from the farm I bought from...I have been trimming often and am seeing some difference in the legs. The lean of the foot as well, the inside toe was too long on mine, like they trimmed the outside toe shorter because it was easy to get to or something


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Update: I was able to trim him a little today and I already see a difference. Im going to trim him more later but I didnt want to just over do it today and end up hurting him since our first show is in about a week. I am going to try to make sure his minerals are balanced since most of yall seemed to suggest thats a factor. Thanks for yalls help!


----------

